# forum login problem



## CCFCID (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have had to set up a new account (my old account was CCFC) because it wont let me log in any more, i have tried to reset password but it says it doesnt recognise my email address or username. then i try re register and it says the email address is already registered. i have cleared cookies as well. and it would only let me create a new account with a diff email address in IE8, firefox which i normally work wont let me!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

CCFCID said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had to set up a new account (my old account was CCFC) because it wont let me log in any more, i have tried to reset password but it says it doesnt recognise my email address or username. then i try re register and it says the email address is already registered. i have cleared cookies as well. and it would only let me create a new account with a diff email address in IE8, firefox which i normally work wont let me!


Just clear all cookies and log in on the main page.


----------



## CCFCID (Jul 9, 2011)

tried that again! still no luck argghh


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CCFDID, PM John-H with your old details, he may be able to help get your original login back. 
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

IE8 is pants.
Try Google Chrome.

Also, you will need to clear cookies and also browser cache, should work then.


----------

